# Lookeaston 585



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is a lot of logos to look at. Look bike with Easton carbon tubulars. If I take out the huge Easton stickers it would probably look pretty good.

I'm riding this setup this week and it is like a laser in terms of lateral stiffness. The 585 is perfectly complemented by the stiff wheels. Power transfer is amazing and the added comfort of the tubular tires blend well with the stiff frame.

Sorry about the blue tires. This is required by the Easton-Veltec-Vredestein mafia and they didn't have black Vredesteins yet.

Stay tuned next week for the Reynold Cirro KOMS....

fc


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice.... How tall are you? It looks like that will fit me perfectly.... Do me a favor and keep it outside without a lock  My wife works for a major airline, I could be there is 3 hours...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dave Hickey said:


> Very nice.... How tall are you? It looks like that will fit me perfectly.... Do me a favor and keep it outside without a lock  My wife works for a major airline, I could be there is 3 hours...


Haaaa, Mr. Hickey. I wish you lived in the area so you could help me test all these tubulars. Actually where I need the most help is mounting these damm tires.

francois


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

*very, very nice *



francois said:


> This is a lot of logos to look at. Look bike with Easton carbon tubulars. If I take out the huge Easton stickers it would probably look pretty good.
> I'm riding this setup this week and it is like a laser in terms of lateral stiffness. The 585 is perfectly complemented by the stiff wheels. Power transfer is amazing and the added comfort of the tubular tires blend well with the stiff frame.
> fc


Francois, please stop, you're making me very jealous ! 
There are still some of us waiting for their 585 frame to arrive
 . I'm glad to see that you're very satisfied with 585 frame. 
Is this a white color of your aliante saddle? It fits very nice.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ico said:


> Francois, please stop, you're making me very jelous !
> There are still some of us waiting for their 585 frame to arrive
> . I'm glad to see that you're very satisfied with 585 frame.
> Is this a white color of your aliante saddle? It fits very nice.


The Aliante is silver. It's a first generation carbon rail weighing in at 198 grams. Lots of padding and has a soft bottom shell. Only problem is the rear sides are thin an are ripping from normal use.

The carbon rails on the saddle and carbon seatpost head deliver a lot of flex which is good with this frame. Shock absorption is on the saddle, not on the wheels or frame.

You will be very happy with your 585. When is it coming again?

francois


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

francois said:


> The Aliante is silver. It's a first generation carbon rail weighing in at 198 grams. Lots of padding and has a soft bottom shell. Only problem is the rear sides are thin an are ripping from normal use.
> The carbon rails on the saddle and carbon seatpost head deliver a lot of flex which is good with this frame. Shock absorption is on the saddle, not on the wheels or frame.
> You will be very happy with your 585. When is it coming again?
> francois


I just orderd from www.fizik.it on-line shop black aliante with carbon rails, hope they solved this problem with rear side ripping for this year.
I'm expecting my frameset at the beggining/middle of April, so still more then one month of waiting.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Easton?*

Francois - How do you like the Easton wheels? I know that you said they were realy stiff, but do they hold speed well on the flats? Do they help with climbing? I am a little bit unsure about Easton wheels because Easton covers such a broad range of sports equipment. I'm in the market for a new set of wheels, so any advice you could give would be awesome. The Reynolds look awesome too, but since they are climbing wheels, I doubt that they hold speed well on flats. I know Ksyriums are good, but everyone has them. If you test any other standout products I would really appreciate it if you could let me know. Hopefully someday I'll own a 585, but until then some help with wheels would be awesome.
Jon


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ECXkid04 said:


> Francois - How do you like the Easton wheels? I know that you said they were realy stiff, but do they hold speed well on the flats? Do they help with climbing? I am a little bit unsure about Easton wheels because Easton covers such a broad range of sports equipment. I'm in the market for a new set of wheels, so any advice you could give would be awesome. The Reynolds look awesome too, but since they are climbing wheels, I doubt that they hold speed well on flats. I know Ksyriums are good, but everyone has them. If you test any other standout products I would really appreciate it if you could let me know. Hopefully someday I'll own a 585, but until then some help with wheels would be awesome.
> Jon


I rode the Easton wheels twice so far so these are just preliminary observations.

They hold speed like a getaway car on Cops. It seems like I can hold 1-3 mph faster on flats and rolling hills. They are amazing. They feel fast, they sound fast, they are fast. The most climbing benefit is on rollers since you enter the hill at speed, hold the speed and power through short rises. I've never experienced anything like it since this is my first time on deep profile rims.

I haven't taken any big climbs but I think they will climb well. They weigh 1350 grams and power transfer seems really good.

I was using Vredestein tubulars at 100psi. Ohhhh so comfy. These can be pumped to 200 psi so I can't wait to see the speed then.

These wheels are made by Velomax who's been in the wheel business for a while now. Easton purchased them late last year and most of wheel lineup is the same except for this new carbon tubular. Quality is top notch and spoke tension seems very high and even. The bearings are phenomenal. Out of the box, they are so smooth and free-spinning. Most bearings, you feel burrs and you have to break them in for a couple hundred miles.

Today I rode mostly flat roads on Cirro KOMs, one of the lightest wheels known to man. It's slow on the flats and descents, a big difference from the Eastons.

francois


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Francois - that seems like really good advice. I appreciate your response.
Jon


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Just two words to describe it.....MUSCLE BIKE. What a hot rod! I kind of like the Easton logos on the wheels. Nowbody will notice them if you stay in the 22-25 mph zone. I'm moving back to my KG281 because of the unreal ride it gives. I would like to have it repainted with the newer cool lookin' paint scheme since it's only white and clear. Anyone know of a place that deals with repainting Looks?



francois said:


> This is a lot of logos to look at. Look bike with Easton carbon tubulars. If I take out the huge Easton stickers it would probably look pretty good.
> 
> I'm riding this setup this week and it is like a laser in terms of lateral stiffness. The 585 is perfectly complemented by the stiff wheels. Power transfer is amazing and the added comfort of the tubular tires blend well with the stiff frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*281 question*

High Gear,

Good to hear you prefer your 281 over newer Look frames. I just bought a 281 frame at a great price... and the frame is a little scuffed up. I would also be interested in finding out where to go for a good repaint. All I need now is a 1 inch Look fork with 45 mm rake. I've been looking on e-bay for the past 2 weeks and can't find any. I guess I just have to be a bit more patient.

Which version on the Look fork do you have on your 281 that you like so much? Would you recommend the newer or older 1 inch Look forks?

Thanks,

Innate.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

innatehealer said:


> High Gear,
> 
> Good to hear you prefer your 281 over newer Look frames. I just bought a 281 frame at a great price... and the frame is a little scuffed up. I would also be interested in finding out where to go for a good repaint. All I need now is a 1 inch Look fork with 45 mm rake. I've been looking on e-bay for the past 2 weeks and can't find any. I guess I just have to be a bit more patient.
> 
> ...


Here's one for $139.00. I've never purchased from Glory Cycles so I can't comment on service. The ad shows both 1" and 1 1/8" in 45mm rake


http://www.glorycycles.com/loldspro3caf.html


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I have the HSC 3 fork that came with the frame. I also have a steel steerer tubed straight blade Look fork that I ordered with the frame, just in case the stock fork was too flimsy. I used the steel steerer fork for the first 2-3 months and got to wonder how the HSC 3 would feel. It was a lot lighter. The bike became smoother ,not that it wasn't smooth riding to start. It took a little confidence building to trust it going down hill at high speeds but I feel right at home now. What size is your frame? 



innatehealer said:


> High Gear,
> 
> Good to hear you prefer your 281 over newer Look frames. I just bought a 281 frame at a great price... and the frame is a little scuffed up. I would also be interested in finding out where to go for a good repaint. All I need now is a 1 inch Look fork with 45 mm rake. I've been looking on e-bay for the past 2 weeks and can't find any. I guess I just have to be a bit more patient.
> 
> ...


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*LDS Pro 3 vs HSC 3*

LDS Pro 3 vs HSC 3?

High Gear, my frame is a 51, should arrive by the end of the week. I purchased it based on Dave Hickey's suggestion cus it was only $300 (Canadian) for the frame and seatpost (thanks Dave!). Have a couple pics on another thread (I think it has 281 in the title).

Dave, I checked out the LDS Pro 3 and it seems to be the one with the alumninum steerer. It weighs 500 grams.
The HSC 3 is full carbon and weighs 360 and costs about the same. 

Is the HSC 3 worth the extra cost? It's about double the price!!! but looks twice as nice.

Innate.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

If you can afford it, I would go with HSC 3 It's a better fork ( higher end carbon) and I bet more road shock cancelling. Dave may have better input on the road feel between the two. The weight savings is good...it's like the weight of two light weight tubes. 



innatehealer said:


> LDS Pro 3 vs HSC 3?
> 
> High Gear, my frame is a 51, should arrive by the end of the week. I purchased it based on Dave Hickey's suggestion cus it was only $300 (Canadian) for the frame and seatpost (thanks Dave!). Have a couple pics on another thread (I think it has 281 in the title).
> 
> ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I debadged the wheels using photoshop.

These wheels are not mine and I'm considering buying them now since I am absolutely impressed by them. I've put 150 miles on them in the last few days. Long sustained climbs are great and steep 15% grades are even better. Rough technical descents are handled with ease. It takes a little more effort to lean the bike as it seems some rotation forces like to keep it upright.

Best of all, rollers and descents. Now I know the secret of these tri-guys. Aero wheels really make a difference. Of course I haven't had any wind yet on these rides.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

585 with Cane Creeks

This wheelset is unbelievable! Sapim Titanium bladed spokes at incredibly high tension. The stiffness is the perfect match for the 585. Acceleration and handling is noticeably better than a normal wheelset. 

Only two rides so far but this could be the ticket...

fc


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

francois said:


> 585 with Cane Creeks


I even like the sticker look on the Cane Creeks - they're large but not obnoxious and work well with the LOOK lettering.

Damn, you guys are driving me nuts with these 585 pics - still trying to pull the $$$ together, but I think I'm close.

ted


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Do you like the Cane Creeks better than the Easton wheels? Any comparison would be awesome. What other wheels are you going to be reviewing in the upcoming months?
Thanks
Jon H.


----------

